# SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set



## Darry (31. Oktober 2006)

Bin gerade am überlegen wie ich meine Bissanzeiger-Probleme in den Griff bekomme und ob ich evtl. umsteige. 
Bin derzeit im Besitz zweier Exori the Beast und bin seit mehr als 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden damit, doch irgendwann muss halt alles besser werden. Genauer gesagt soll es in Zukunft funken und deshalb möchte ich eine Sounderbox haben. Keine mit Kabeln sondern eine mit Funk. 

Wie meine Suche bei Google ergeben hat, gibt es wohl ein Funk-Set für Exori the Beast, allerdings war dieses die letzten 3 Jahre in keinem Exori-Katalog vermerkt und ich habe darüber nichts erfahren können.

Kennt jemand dieses System und verwendet es, bitte um Erfahrungen?
Der Preis von 250-270euro ist natürlich auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. 

Bei meiner Suche bin ich natürlich auch über Alternativen wie Delkim ..., Carpsounder, Fox und .... gestoßen - alles viel zu teuer mit 400-600Euronen. Die Firma SPRO bietet ein Set für 150Euro an und da ich mit SPRO bisher nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich dieses Set wirklich in Erwägung ziehen. Hat dieses Set bereits bei jemanden Einzug gehalten und liegen dazu Erfahrungen vor?
Würde mich doch wirklich sehr interessieren!

Grüße


----------



## esox_105 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Ich benutze seit 2,5 Jahren solche Bissanzeiger. Bislang haben sie weder bei Nebel oder Dauerregen ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit eingebüßt. Meine haben allerdings keine Fallbisserkennung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-SOUNDERBOX-3-BISSANZEIGER-MICROPROZESSOR_W0QQitemZ7246278182


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Moin,

Wenn deine The Beast über nen Sounderboxanschluss verfügen, dann behalte sie und schau dich nach nem gebrauchten TXR System um. Sollte preislich zwischen 125 und 150 Euro bei Ebay zu bekommen sein und funktioniert.

Wenn Du Glück hast, bekommst du das ältere TXR 433 ohne den Zusatz "Digital", dann hast Du eine sparsame Funkbox. Beim digitalen TXR kannst Du Pech haben und der Empfänger hat nach ein paar Tagen die Batterie leergesaugt.

Wenn deine Bissanzeiger irgendwann das Zeitliche segnen und wider Erwarten nicht von Exori repariert werden, kannst Du jeden anderen Bißanzeiger mit Sounderboxanschluss mit dem TXR betreiben.


----------



## k1ng (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Kauf dir doch die Funkbissanzeiger "ASKON" von Askari, hat auch nur positive Berwertungen.

http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/askari/index.shtml


----------



## Ronen (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Hallo Darry,

der Pilkman hat vor einiger Zeit einen thread über Bissanzeiger eröffnet. 

Dies könnte Dir vielleicht eine Entscheidnungshilfe sein.

Schau mal da....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35249&highlight=bissanzeiger


Gruss Ronen


----------



## nwcon (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Hi

*Funkbissanzeiger Falcon STL von B.Richi *
kommen mitte November raus.

Hier der Testbericht dazu  http://www.bayrischer-karpfen-angler-club.de/carp/berichte/Falcon/index.htm 
Die hol ich mir auch und wird ausführlich über die berichtet.

Gruss Andy


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*



k1ng schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch die Funkbissanzeiger "ASKON" von Askari, hat auch nur positive Berwertungen.
> 
> http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/askari/index.shtml




Haben die nicht einen hohen Batterieverbrauch ? Meinte ich mal gehört zu haben.



Ich würde warten, biss Lidl wieder Angelsachen hat. Die haben super Qualität die Funkbissanzeiger. Sehr sensibel und haben einen sehr geringen Energiebedarf.


MfG Karpfendrillchamp


----------



## punkarpfen (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Wenn ich mich zwischen Zuferlässigkeit und Funk entscheiden müßte, dann würde ich auf Funk pfeifen.
Ich kenne die Bissanzeiger von Spro nicht, aber es haben sich nur wenige Hersteller bei Bissanzeigern aufgrund ihrer Zuferlässigkeit durchgesetzt: Delkim, Carp Sounder, Fox und das Beast von Exori.
Ich würde die Biester mit einer Funkanlage (Fox TXR, Carp Sounder usw.) nachrüsten. Von den billigen Funksets halte ich nichts!


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2006)

*AW: SPRO Funkbissanzeiger Set*

Hallo,

http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-SOUNDERBOX-3...temZ7246278182

Die selben Dinger , allerdings ohne Fallbisserkennung habe ich 3Jahre genutzt. Und wenn ich die Funke nicht breit gemacht(überfahren) hätte,würde ich sie heute noch nutzen.
Die Batt. haben trotz Pos.-Licht über ein Jahr gehalten , der Funk war immer zuverlässig und jeden Regen haben se überlebt.Einzig und allein der Akku in der Funke hat schnell schwach gemacht.Da mann den nicht wechseln kann , ist mann immer an ein Ladekabel gebunden. Für mich kein Problem  , da ich immer ne große Batt. für Echo und Motor dabei habe.

ASCON:
*"Haben die nicht einen hohen Batterieverbrauch ? Meinte ich mal gehört zu haben."*

* 
Vor kurzem hatte ich das Glück ein Angler zutreffen der die Teile seit nem knappen Jahr nutzt.Batterien mußte er bis dato noch nicht wechseln.Probleme mit den Dingern kennt er nicht. Gleich nach dem Kauf hat er sie für 15min ein Tauchbad verpasst um die Wasserdichtheit zu testen. (BA u. Funke)...................................
Also für mich machen sie jedenfalls ein guten Eindruck.Und bei 5 Jahren Garantie .......da bin ich am überlegen............

*


----------

